# 2017 Smokers Weekend



## smokin monkey (Jan 19, 2017)

It's that time of the year again to start and organize the 2017 Smokers Weekend. 

We will use this page to keep people updated with everything concerning the weekend.

So come on, let's see who's interested and what ideas you have for the weekend,  what you are thinking of cooking and what you would like to see.













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Jan 19, 2017


----------



## martyn c (Jan 20, 2017)

oooh I'm not working that weekend, how does it work , is it a get together for some smoking and bbq ? possibly interested being new to it all


----------



## wade (Jan 20, 2017)

Basically Martyn we invite all the UK newcomers to the forum to come along and the Group Leads sit and drink beer while we watch and score them as they smoke us a lavish 10 course BBQ meal with champagne. We then watch them do the washing up.


----------



## wade (Jan 20, 2017)

Seriously - this is a no-stress weekend for people who love BBQ. Members come along to cook and share good food and to get hints and tips from others. IT IS NOT A COMPETITION. We have members there from all over the UK and we try to get a menu finalised in advance. The newer members choose first what they want to cook (if anything) and then we try to fill in the gaps. The reason we like to get a rough menu in advance is to avoid having too many of any one dish - one year we had 7 different versions of BBQ beans... All were tasty but the air around the camp site the next morning was a little ripe...

For those who want to cook, we encourage them to bring their own smoker however we know that this is not always possible. We therefore try to bring a few spare for members to use. These are on a shared basis though. For those who don't want to cook we ask that they bring a side dish, a dessert or maybe some beer/wine etc.

Whilst the food is being prepared it gives people a good opportunity to watch other members techniques and also to gain confidence to try things they may not have attempted before.

Many arrive on the Friday night and we get together to share BBQ snacks cooked in one of Steve's weird and wonderful BBQ/smoker creations and sit and chill getting ready for the big day ahead. Those who cannot make it on the Friday usually turn up early on the Saturday morning. Saturday is the big cooking day. Depending on what people cook will dictate at what time they light their smoker. We try to have at least one of each of brisket, pulled pork, ribs, chicken, sausage and fish. Some are smoked for hours and others take less than an hour. 

You do not need to worry about tables, cutlery or cold storage as these will be provided. We also provide chafing dishes to keep food hot when being served. There is usually far more food than we can eat so it has become a tradition that we invite the campsite to join us after the first 30 minutes of members only so that no food is wasted.

Please encourage your other half (and family) to come too. The first year we held the meet we did not know what to expect and our partners were quite nervous about attending a weekend event full of BBQ nerds. They quickly found that they were having as much fun as us - if not more. The camp site is lovely and there is a lot to see in the local area.

It is a weekend of fun, relaxation, good company, no pressure and good food.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 20, 2017)

Wade said:


> Basically Martyn we invite all the UK newcomers to the forum to come along and the Group Leads sit and drink beer while we watch and score them as they smoke us a lavish 10 course BBQ meal with champagne. We then watch them do the washing up. :biggrin:



Haha, what a great new  format Wade!!!!


----------



## martyn c (Jan 21, 2017)

That sounds like fun, although washing up paper plates is a difficult task ...


----------



## martyn c (Jan 21, 2017)

Sounds a blast, hope we're free, we have tents and camping stuff already although we're looking for a motorhome in the near future


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 21, 2017)

Martyn C said:


> Sounds a blast, hope we're free, we have tents and camping stuff already although we're looking for a motorhome in the near future



It's a great weekend, we all camp in the same area, one side is for Camping and the other side is Motorhome/Caravan. Glam ping Pods are a two minute walk away.


----------



## wade (Jan 22, 2017)

The site caters for tents and caravans. We do not have either so we rent one of the on-site camping pods.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 31, 2017)

Some Photos from 2016.














image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Jan 31, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Jan 31, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Jan 31, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Jan 31, 2017


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 1, 2017)

Hello.  Where do I sign up for the 10 course meal?  Can I still be a judge?  I wanna judge best wildebeast haunch!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## martyn c (Feb 1, 2017)

Nom nom,yummy yummy, ..... actually I don't like smoking and BBQing meat myself, I mean why would you if it's going to kill you ??


----------



## wade (Feb 1, 2017)

The photos were taken before the campsite hoards descended. It was great to see so many people enjoying the food and the interest shown by the public was fantastic. Last year we had two families (who had eaten with us the year before) wait until the smoking weekend had been confirmed before they actually booked their holiday dates.


----------



## stringman (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi all

I have just been directed here from my post on the main board.

This sounds like a great weekend.

What are the costs? do we book via here?

If we came, as newbies, we would be a little nervous of cooking (even though we might try) But I make a good (so I am told) BBQ sauce so I would happily bring along a good few bottle of that to help out, along with some liquid supplies!!!


----------



## wade (Feb 3, 2017)

The only cost for the weekend is your accommodation which you book directly with the camp site http://www.woodhallcountrypark.co.uk/. Some come in caravans, others bring tents and others rent one of the Sky Pods. The pitch that we book for cooking is 84 however the site is actually quite small so whichever pitch/pod you book you will be within 2 minutes walk of that,

One of the points of the weekend is to get comfortable with cooking. That can either be by simply watching others or, hopefully, by trying it yourself. There is no competition involved and everyone helps each other out if it is wanted. This is the perfect opportunity for you to try something new with the comfort of knowing that others are around to ask if you need any help. If you have never tried cooking on a bullet smoker or a pellet smoker then this weekend is your chance to try it. If you have never seen a Head Bead before then this is the perfect opportunity 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. If you want to look at different types of smoke generator, digital thermometer, smoker temperature control device etc. then we bring those along for people to see.

We would encourage you to cook/prepare something on the day - and this could be a side dish or your BBQ sauce. If there is something that you would love to learn to smoke but have not yet tried, then let us know in advance and we will help you do it on the day.

We would prefer it if you could bring your own BBQ/smoker, but we realise that is not always possible, so we do bring along a few spares for people to use. These are on a shared basis though and it would be best to let us know in advance so that we can ensure there is space.

The whole purpose of the weekend is to relax in good company, learn from others and to eat some good smoked food. There is no pressure and nobody is being judged. Last year there were several meat dishes that were cooked by members for their first time. It is a good place to experiment and gain experience.

We try to ensure that there are some of each of the BBQ staples - Brisket, Ribs, Pulled pork, sausage, chicken, beans, various sides and yes, even humble burgers. If you fancied trying something like ribs or pulled pork for the first time then you can treat the weekend as a "free" masteclass. If you wanted to go for the brisket then we would cheer you on all the way 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You do not need to worry about things like tables, cutlery, plates, hot plates etc as we will provide those. We also provide walk in chiller trailers for keeping your food/beer/wine chilled before you start to cook,

It would be great to see you there. If you have any concerns that you want to ask in private then please feel free to PM either Steve (Smokin Monkey) or myself.


----------



## stringman (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi Wade

thanks so much for that.

I tried the online booking form for the site and it said they were fully booked. so I have emailed them direct saying its for the smokers weekend.

I wouldn't be able to fit my smoker in the car so would it be acceptable  or PC to bring the Cobb and the Uuni? I don't want to go rogue!!


----------



## wade (Feb 4, 2017)

I have just checked online and they still have a lot of space. What were you trying to book?


----------



## wade (Feb 4, 2017)

stringman said:


> I wouldn't be able to fit my smoker in the car so would it be acceptable  or PC to bring the Cobb and the Uuni? I don't want to go rogue!!


We have all kinds of weird and wonderful devices there. It would be good to see the Uuni in action and maybe use it for garlic bread. One guy from Scotland brings a slow cooker for Chilli and that is lovely. It is not all about BBQ smoking


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 4, 2017)

stringman said:


> I wouldn't be able to fit my smoker in the car so would it be acceptable  or PC to bring the Cobb and the Uuni? I don't want to go rogue!!



Not seen the Cobb or Uuni in action, so that would be great. I did Pizza two years ago at the Weekend in a Tandoor Oven, so anything outdoor cooking goes!


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 7, 2017)

Hello.  Sorry Guys.  I can't make that weekend.  Step-Son getting married.  I tried to talk them in to the reception at the campsite; but no deal.  This will be he first one I miss but we all can't make it every year.  Have fun!  Take photos!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## steve johnson (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi guys me and the boy are booked in


----------



## wade (Feb 7, 2017)

Steve Johnson said:


> Hi guys me and the boy are booked in


Oh no! - is it too late for me to cancel


----------



## wade (Feb 7, 2017)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello.  Sorry Guys.  I can't make that weekend.  Step-Son getting married.  I tried to talk them in to the reception at the campsite; but no deal.  This will be he first one I miss but we all can't make it every year.  Have fun!  Take photos!  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


Hi Danny. I am really sorry that we will not be seeing you both this year. I hope you are BBQing for the wedding instead 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. We will raise a few glasses to you on the day


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 8, 2017)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello.  Sorry Guys.  I can't make that weekend.  Step-Son getting married.  I tried to talk them in to the reception at the campsite; but no deal.  This will be he first one I miss but we all can't make it every year.  Have fun!  Take photos!  Keep Smokin!
> Danny



Hi Danny, sorry you can not make it, I will pick your crate of beer up on the way through!!!




Steve Johnson said:


> Hi guys me and the boy are booked in



Good to catch up again!


----------



## steve johnson (Feb 8, 2017)

false





Wade said:


> Oh no! - is it too late for me to cancel :super:
> 
> :biggrin:


No not at, all wade  :devil: be great to see you all again


----------



## smokeymondays (Feb 15, 2017)

I think we are finally free for the smokers weekend - where can we get info on those camping pods you can rent?  

Sad to hear you wont be there, Danny.


----------



## wade (Feb 15, 2017)

Great that you can make it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The link to the pods is here

http://holiday.booking-system.net/A...t=3089&ropt=739&copt=0&refid=-1#SearchResults

Or go to here http://www.woodhallcountrypark.co.uk/  and select "Sky Pod" as the Property Type. All of the pods are quite close to the smoking pitch - within a 2 minutes walk.


----------



## smokeymondays (Feb 22, 2017)

Wade said:


> Great that you can make it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Wade - too  bad no dogs allowed, but looks comfy


----------



## wade (Feb 22, 2017)

Dogs are allowed on site but just not in the Pods. They have had several instances in the past where the POD bedding has been left smelling of wet dog and they have had to throw it away.


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 22, 2017)

image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Feb 22, 2017


----------



## stringman (Feb 22, 2017)

We're in

all booked in

We wont be able to bring the smoker but will bring a Cobb oven and an Uuni


----------



## wade (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 22, 2017)

stringman said:


> We're in
> all booked in
> We wont be able to bring the smoker but will bring a Cobb oven and an Uuni



That's great! You'll have a blast of a weekend.  Have a think of what you would like to cook. There will be some spare cookers around.


----------



## stringman (Feb 22, 2017)

well I could try some of my BBq sauce, I could cook it on the Cobb and then smoke it in a spare smoker.

I would love to learn how to cold smoke salmon- the better half is a veggie that eats fish.

all I need us to find a local cider makers lol


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 23, 2017)

Hello Folks.  I am glad to hear there will be so much new blood this year.  Wish I could meet all of you.  Hpefully next year.

No Wade, not Queing for the wedding; they chose a caterer.  My own fault though; the new Daughter-In-Law has not had good smoked food yet.  I plan to invite them over for some good eats before the wedding to show her what she missed.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





For you new folks; don't panic about the weekend.  It has always been about sharing.  Food, smokers, recipes, techniques, and a GREAT weekend.

I HEAR Wade makes a good smoked salmon.  I REALLY think he buys it at a local deli.  You new folks check out the "space capsules" some of these guys cook in.  Wires running everywhere!  If they loose electricity you will be having takeaway!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm just teasin.  The guys no that.  The older members know their stuff!  They are happy to share that knowledge.  GREAT guys.

Have Fun!  Drink a beer for me!

Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Feb 23, 2017)

stringman said:


> well I could try some of my BBq sauce, I could cook it on the Cobb and then smoke it in a spare smoker.
> 
> I would love to learn how to cold smoke salmon- the better half is a veggie that eats fish.
> 
> all I need us to find a local cider makers lol


If your BBQ sauce is something that you cook and eat on the same day then that is a good idea. If it is one that benefits from maturing for a few days then make it in advance and just bring it along. 

I am planning on bringing along a side of traditional smoked salmon to carve on the day and also some smoked salmon fillets to cook. Danny - if I remember I will take off the Tesco Finest labels before I come 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. If you like we can get a salmon curing while we are there and you could take it home to smoke. You will be able to see it split (or do it yourself) and see how the cure is applied. There will be plenty of space in the refrigerated trailer to store it before you take it home. You may want to bring a cool box though for the journey.

Tell your other half not to worry about the food. There will be vegetarian dishes (like BBQ beans, plenty of salads and sides and also fish). I usually do a batch of roasted peppers and aubergines too. If there is anything in particular she likes (so long as it isn't Linda McCartney sausages 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) then we will try to make sure there is something similar available.


----------



## bobbobbbq (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello chaps sorry I've been off the radar for a while but life has a way of getting in the way of things. 
I'm really hoping to come this year!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

That is great - We should have a good turn out of new members this year 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Do you need any more information?


----------



## bobbobbbq (Mar 27, 2017)

Yes please Wade. 
Date time location please buddy.


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 27, 2017)

Here's some info













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Mar 27, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Mar 27, 2017


----------



## bigsoftmoose (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm interested but i will have to say maybe at the moment as we are working two team members down at the moment (I'm the team leader)  and its on the insane side of batshit crazy...  As things stand i have no idea whether i'll be free or not.


----------



## slimjimuk (Apr 10, 2017)

Gutted!!!

Last year (our first) was such a phenomenal weekend!

Not just the weather, the amazing campsite and the company.... but personally, I learnt so much by chatting to others about smoking.

This wasn't just talking to the 'experts' but talking to everyone, as all experience (good AND bad!) is always a great thing, as you can learn from other peoples issues.

Can't make this year, I have some heave work stints around that time. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Anyone who is thinking if they should go or not... JUST GO.


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi Jim, sorry to hear that you can not make the weekend. We will have a beer for you!


----------



## tumpy (Apr 12, 2017)

I plan to come along, I want to master a Brisket!

Tumpy


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 12, 2017)

HI Tumpy, Brisket will definitely be on the menu.


----------



## wade (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi Tumpy. Do you want to cook it yourself or assist with one being cooked?


----------



## tumpy (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi Wade,  think I would like to assist.

Thanks


----------



## martyn c (Jul 12, 2017)

I've had a shift change and am off on the Saturday although daughter's in Kent and wife is working, so might be able to pop along al on my own on the Saturday ....., would I need to bring anything ?


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi Martyn, would be great to see you. All depends on what time you are arriving, might be too late to Low and Slow cook something, so turn up and enjoy!


----------



## wade (Jul 17, 2017)

Less than a week to go :-)

If you are planning on coming to the weekend in Lincoln please take a look at this thread. If you were thinking of coming but had not yet made up your mind - it is not too late. It would be great to see you there 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/265795/2017-smokers-weekend-less-than-a-week-to-go


----------



## valve90210 (Jul 23, 2017)

On the way back down to Kent following the smoking weekend and what a fab weekend it was, brilliant to see so many smokers on the go and chatting to people with more experience of smoking than myself as a beginner and of course the amazing feast yesterday evening! 

So glad I came along and will definitely be back next year! 

I'll sort out and upload photos when I'm home and get a minute 

Thanks to all involved with the organisation and participation of the weekend! [emoji]9786[/emoji]


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 23, 2017)

Great to see you at the Weekend meet. Glad you enjoyed the experience and gained some knowledge.

Can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## steve johnson (Jul 24, 2017)

Great weekend again thanks Steve & wade for all the time and effort you put into it . Bob thourghly enjoyed it and went away with a wealth of information 
Once again thanks again


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks for that Steve, but with out you Guys, it would be Just Wade and me sat in a field. 

Can't wait for next year, bigger and better!!!!


----------



## valve90210 (Jul 25, 2017)

Finally picked out the best of my photos which I think show just how much went on during the weekend and showcases the amazing food!!  Well done everyone it was brilliant!!













01.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















02.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















03.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















04.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















05.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















06.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















07.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















08.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















09.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















10.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















11.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















12.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















13.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















14.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















extra.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















15.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















16.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















17.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















18.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















19.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















20.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















21.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















22.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















23.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















24.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















25.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















26.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















27.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















29.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















30.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















31.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















32.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















33.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















34.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















35.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


















36.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017






For anyone that was worried, the pulled pork came home with me and was enjoyed last night!! :)













37.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jul 25, 2017


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 25, 2017)

Glad you enjoyed the Pulled Pork!

Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## wade (Jul 25, 2017)

Great photos Scott, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Did you manage to get any of the hoards while the food was being eaten too? We had a good turn out of members and family but also a great response from the camp site who could not resist the lure of free food...


----------



## valve90210 (Jul 25, 2017)

Unfortunately i didn't get any of the horde, I was too concerned with trying all the amazing food (and enjoying the slight glow of an afternoon of cider drinking), next year I will endeavour to do better at that point of the proceedings....


----------



## steve johnson (Jul 25, 2017)

Great photos thanks for sharing roll on 2018


----------

